# quadra fire gas stove



## pellet9999 (Dec 23, 2008)

What is a rough value on a Quadra Fire Castile gas room heater stove.. hardly used at all and about 2-3 years old max. I dont think they make this one exactly
anymore... just some rough value estimates..  thanks


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 23, 2008)

Right off the website:

Suggested Retail Price: $1,699.00 - $2,399.00 

For a new one, that is...Don't know what kind of bells & whistles you have with yours, but I'd take about 30% off the prices above, as a starting point...
HTH


----------

